# Medal Tallies for 2010



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok folks, 

With out fear of being seen as a "bragger", how did everyone do this year in competitions? 

Please list number of medals in gold/first, Siver/second, and Bronse/third across all of the competitions that you have entered over the past year.. 


Gold 9
silver: 11 
brose: 15 

A total of 35. Too bad I only enter comps every 3 years! My favorite was the Corrado's competition and the AWS competition (both in New Jersey)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 14, 2010)

Way to go John!!

I had 0 for Gold/Silver/Bronze - but I didn't enter in any competition either


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks maker! 

I am really interested in how others did. I know there are a number of folks here that have entered a whole bunch of competitions. Of course, my next question (as a follow up) would be "what wine/vintage wone the most medals".


----------



## BobF (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats John! Now that the word is out, Welch's will be offering you a sponsorship any time now ::


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> Congrats John! Now that the word is out, Welch's will be offering you a sponsorship any time now ::



OMG I'm not going there, but it was pretty funny! I'll list later.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> Congrats John! Now that the word is out, Welch's will be offering you a sponsorship any time now ::



ROTFLOL!!!!!! 

Hey, there not puttin' no grape suit on me!!!!!


----------



## Zoogie (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the wins that's impressive


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2010)

JohnT said:


> ROTFLOL!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, there not puttin' no grape suit on me!!!!!



John its not Welches that wants you in the grape outfit.
It's fruit of the loom!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems like folks are holding their medal counts close to the chest. I was just hoping to find out how well the wines from us bloggers were received in competition. 

Folks, do not be shy. If I remain the only one that lists a medal count, then I will look like I am bragging. 

It kinda like when the founding fathers were signing the Declairation of independance. To sign the document was a death sentance if England won the war. At one point, John Hancock was the first and only signature on the document. How funny would it be if all of the other delegates simply said "gotcha" and then walked out of independance hall?


----------



## frohe (Dec 15, 2010)

JohnT said:


> With out fear of being seen as a "bragger", how did everyone do this year in competitions?



No medals here but the wife smiles a lot when she's sipping my wines.


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats!
Now, when do us Mods taste them to give us our OK? Ya know we like pix and tastings....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2010)

I only enter 1 competition every year. I entered 2 fruit wines and took best fruit wine, I entered 2 mead and won best mead, and entered 1 high abv but didnt get that one. I just cant see paying as much as they usually want for the other comps. The one I enter is a Ct. comp. and its like $30 to enter as many wines as you want and they serve you a nice Italian dinner also. The awards night is pretty bad s it seems like each person there brought 3-4 wines and each one wants you to taste them and when you have a table of twelve well you better stop drinking really early and get a driver!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 15, 2010)

I found entering the cheap contests that cost from .25 to $2.00 a bottle only give ribbons but they pay nicely. I did get an email from the club that held the competition in LA inviting me to present my wine at there annual meeting in January, or just send them another bottle to share. Oh well its on the wrong coast but its a nice wine club and I did join it. I will be sending in some entries to the Wine Maker Competition in Vt. I entered quite a few wines this year and ended up with as many thirds as I did firsts and half as many seconds.


----------



## Rock (Dec 15, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I only enter 1 competition every year. I entered 2 fruit wines and took best fruit wine, I entered 2 mead and won best mead, and entered 1 high abv but didnt get that one. I just cant see paying as much as they usually want for the other comps. The one I enter is a Ct. comp. and its like $30 to enter as many wines as you want and they serve you a nice Italian dinner also. The awards night is pretty bad s it seems like each person there brought 3-4 wines and each one wants you to taste them and when you have a table of twelve well you better stop drinking really early and get a driver!



Specially if your sitting with the winners!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2010)

wolfe/wade, 

I agree. The cost of entry on some of these were painful! Even more painful if I stop to consider the cost of paking and shipping.

The absolute WORST competition (also the cheepest) was the New Jersey State Fair. They held it in August and OUTSIDE (in a pavillion)!!! What I found really troublesome was that they had all of the entries on a huge table located in the only area to recieve full sun. 

When they finished tasting a bottle, they released it so that the crowd could sample it. The wine was not warm, IT WAS HOT!!!!!

To top it off, the "medals" they awarded were pathetic (about the size of a dime).


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2010)

OK, 

So perhaps this tread was a bad idea!


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

John,
Please post the competitions as they come up in the Wine Competitions thread..


----------



## deboard (Dec 21, 2010)

First, congratulations John, that's an impressive Tally! I do hope someday to make wines that could win competitions!

I was named best winemaker in my house though, as no one else submitted any entries!


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

GEE~!
That's funny... so did I at my house.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2010)

We just had this dicussion at a party I was at tonight. The most important thing is making something your spouse likes. It helps with getting approval for future toys and supplies.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

Agree with you wolfie, but by wife doesn't drink. 

Also, Like I have said before, you need to have the right frame of mind when you enter these things. You attitude should be to make the wine that you like and pity the judge that does not agree!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> You attitude should be to make the wine that you like and pity the judge that does not agree!



well said!


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 2, 2011)

John, sorry about getting back late but I was busy selling Christmas Trees!!

First I agree getting your spouse to approve of your winemaking, I took it one step furthur and got her into making and competing with me. She got the Best White Wine of Show last year (I never got one of those)! Now she says "what are buying next"!!

Here are my totals from last year from Corrado's, Indy, and Winemakers:
2 - Double Gold
5 - Gold
8 - Silver
19 - Bronze


----------



## JohnT (Jan 4, 2011)

congrats! a nice haul!


----------

